# Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1



## Mk4wOn8t (Aug 3, 2005)

*Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1 Bypass*








Hope this is OK to make a clean post of this, but alot of people are asking about this and the multi-page threads are not so clear. It contains some updated information from the original rec.audio.car post, as well.
Below are instructions on how to bypass the lockouts on the Pioneer AVIC-N2 and AVIC-D1. It is real simple, and does not require any complex switches or anything. We figure these are service or testing modes, and were not intended to become public. Our Pioneer guy claims to not know anything about it, but who knows, that may just be a line.
This bypass will do three things: 
1. Makes all nav functions available while driving (just like they should be) 
2. Make video playback available while driving
3. No more parking brake warning box!!!

AVIC-N2 lockout bypass: Underneath the MAIN unit (not the hideaway) is a small silver sticker, peel this back. There are two contacts with the label "R197". Drop a bit of solder between these to connect them. Also, you must ground the Parking Brake wire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

AVIC-D1 lockout bypass: Find an extra Pioneer wire harness, and pull one of the wires out. Or, if you do not use the A.ANT lead, pull that out of the harness. In the AVIC-D1 harness, there is one open spot on the connector (next to the ground wire). Put the wire into the open spot on the connector, connect the other side to ground, then re-connect the plug to the AVIC-D1. Also, you must ground the Parking Brake wire (or connect to a toggle switch if you feel the need). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats it, all there is to it, and all the lockouts are bypassed. Easy, give it a try. 
Oh and BTW I am not responsible if you F**K your **** up.


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1 Bypass (Mk4wOn8t)*

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSShhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Your not suppose to let that cat out of the bag!!!! I have known of this for a while, but now that you have said it, I can vouch for the validity. I wonder if Pioneer has let this out to help boost sales. I know that the video in motion was a selling point for a large number of people. I can only imagine how many more units Pioneer will sell now that this is public...


----------



## jerzee_tek (Mar 11, 2004)

i setup the avic-d1, but this will come in handy for the n2!


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1 Bypass (Mk4wOn8t)*

verified on the D1---works fine and took less than 5 minutes


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1 Bypass (MaxxedOutMotors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxxedOutMotors* »_SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSShhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Your not suppose to let that cat out of the bag!!!! I have known of this for a while, but now that you have said it, I can vouch for the validity. I wonder if Pioneer has let this out to help boost sales. I know that the video in motion was a selling point for a large number of people. I can only imagine how many more units Pioneer will sell now that this is public...


i called my buddy's shop and the pioneer rep actually told him the same day i was going to tell him that i read about it. it's interesting how fast word travels, and it should definitely help sales


----------



## Mk4wOn8t (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1 Bypass (2.ohh)*

Happy to hear this little tip is helping some people out


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1 Bypass (Mk4wOn8t)*

it was right there the whole time. right under my nose!! i also agree, This has to be an easy way to bench test the unit. then a pioneer rep was told to leak the secret to boost sales. finaly though!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

nice, thanks!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1 Bypass (Mk4wOn8t)*

Uh oh......secret is out!!








Nice find!!


----------



## jerzee_tek (Mar 11, 2004)

the avic-n2 bypass worked on our floor model... now anyone have ideas on the regular pioneer screens without have to use a switch?


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (jerzee_tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerzee_tek* »_the avic-n2 bypass worked on our floor model... now anyone have ideas on the regular pioneer screens without have to use a switch?

i heard something about using a resistor to ground instead of a switch to "trick" the unit into thinking there was a switch.


----------



## JeffMk4 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (gottinitus)*

WOW im tryin this as soon as i go to work tomorow


----------



## heynicecar (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (JeffMk4)*

i gotta try this. cust coming back with a avic 2 on monday.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1 Bypass (Mk4wOn8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4wOn8t* »_ 
AVIC-N2 lockout bypass: Underneath the MAIN unit (not the hideaway) is a small silver sticker, peel this back. There are two contacts with the label "R197". Drop a bit of solder between these to connect them. Also, you must ground the Parking Brake wire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



Is that all it takes







I am gonna give it a shot and see if it works..


----------



## VRSIKS (Jun 11, 2004)

did this work for ANYONE else?


----------



## PIMP 1.8T (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: (VRSIKS)*

I tried it on my AVIC-N2. I was scared ****less. Soldering is definately not a talent of mine and I really didn't want to F things up. But a few practice runs on some old computer motherboard and I was a pro in no time. AVIC-N2 now works the way it should. SOOOO much better!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (VRSIKS)*

Been running my D1 for 3 weeks now with it modded


----------



## VRSIKS (Jun 11, 2004)

I read in another forum that pioneer makes an external dvd player that hooks right up to this, anyone know which model?
also...kind of a dumb question but how do you make an mp3 cd that could hold tons of songs as opposed to a regular cd?


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (VRSIKS)*

IF you can find one, SDV-P7
otherwise the XDV-P90 is what you want, it's a 6 disc DVD changer
I have the SDV-P7 installed with my D1, works great, needs the remote though


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (VRSIKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRSIKS* »_
also...kind of a dumb question but how do you make an mp3 cd that could hold tons of songs as opposed to a regular cd?

haha. yeah it is a dumb question.







but....you just want to make a "data cd" with the mp3s you want on it. if you have a bunch of cds you will have to rip them on to the computer before you make the master disc. Im if you need more help.


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (gottinitus)*

wow they getting trickier these days.
My avic N1 simply had to ground the parking break sensor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRSIKS (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1 Bypass (Mk4wOn8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4wOn8t* »_








AVIC-D1 lockout bypass: Find an extra Pioneer wire harness, and pull one of the wires out. Or, if you do not use the A.ANT lead, pull that out of the harness. In the AVIC-D1 harness, there is one open spot on the connector (next to the ground wire). Put the wire into the open spot on the connector, connect the other side to ground, then re-connect the plug to the AVIC-D1. Also, you must ground the Parking Brake wire (or connect to a toggle switch if you feel the need). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



So just running this one wire and grounding out the parking brake will disable the parking brake, speed sensor connection and gps movement that pioneer uses to block usage while in motion? I want to buy this unit so bad but not if I can't use the navigation while on the go.


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1 Bypass (VRSIKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRSIKS* »_
So just running this one wire and grounding out the parking brake will disable the parking brake, speed sensor connection and gps movement that pioneer uses to block usage while in motion? I want to buy this unit so bad but not if I can't use the navigation while on the go. 

what you have writen hear doesn't make much sense, but the answer your looking for is yes!!!!
i have the unit and with the fix above it makes the unit work exactly how you want it to work.


----------



## VRSIKS (Jun 11, 2004)

sorry about that, i'll try to clarify it. I was just curious how that one slot on the harness could bypass the immobilizers pioneer uses (which i thought were through the parking brake, speed sensor, and gps movement) but if this is all thats needed i guess i'll be placing my order on tuesday.


----------



## VWVince (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (VRSIKS)*

I can vouch for this it does work, but I do have one question does anybody else have trouble with their AM reception?


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (VWVince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWVince* »_I can vouch for this it does work, but I do have one question does anybody else have trouble with their AM reception?

Yes it works, no problems with AM
40-eu55 antenna adaptor
or 40-eu53 if it's an older (pre-03) VW


_Modified by Furley at 7:39 AM 9-15-2005_


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (VWVince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWVince* »_ trouble with their AM reception?

what is AM?


----------



## VWVince (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (gottinitus)*

I meant AM radio reception


----------



## VWVince (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Furley)*

Do you also have the avic-n2 and it works fine?


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (VWVince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWVince* »_I meant AM radio reception

I know, i was joking. who listens to AM anymore?
well apparently you do.


----------



## VWVince (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (gottinitus)*

yup I do, I like keeping up on the daily sports news.


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (VWVince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWVince* »_yup I do, I like keeping up on the daily sports news.

get XM you got 7 crystal clear sports channels


----------



## VWVince (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (gottinitus)*

thought about it, but I don't want to pay more money for the additional monthly fee, not to mention the xm adapter. Do I need to justify myself any further for wanting to listen to AM radio???


----------



## jerzee_tek (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (Furley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furley* »_


VWVince said:


> I can vouch for this it does work, but I do have one question does anybody else have trouble with their AM reception?[/QU
> Yes it works, no problems with AM
> 40-eu55 antenna adaptor
> or 40-eu53 if it's an older (pre-03) VW






VWVince said:


> or the 40-vw10 for mk3's and 2's!


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (gottinitus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gottinitus* »_
get XM you got 7 crystal clear sports channels









and dont forget channel 202...


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (VWVince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWVince* »_thought about it, but I don't want to pay more money for the additional monthly fee, not to mention the xm adapter. Do I need to justify myself any further for wanting to listen to AM radio???









yes you do. what IS wrong with you?


----------



## sopwithcamel (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1 Bypass (KIEZERJOSE)*

I have an AVIC-n1 and I am wondering if I get the new software and upgrade it to an n2 would the R197 jumper solder trick work on the n1? If anyone has tried pleas let me know. Thanks


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1 Bypass (sopwithcamel)*

this is good to know


----------



## 3Fiftyz (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey i just got a AVIC-N2 today and im going to get it installed in a few days but i was looking for the silver sticker everyone is talking about and i cant find it so could someone help me and tell me where it is? do i have to take something off to find it? or dose someone have some pics of where it is?


----------



## VRSIKS (Jun 11, 2004)

if you hook up the vehicle dynamics to the d1 will the bypass still work? ie. would the speed sensor show the vehicle was in motion and prevent the navi options from working?


----------



## ele-mental (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: (VRSIKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRSIKS* »_if you hook up the vehicle dynamics to the d1 will the bypass still work? ie. would the speed sensor show the vehicle was in motion and prevent the navi options from working?

This works with the speed sensor wire connected normally.
When I installed the D1 in my mkIV GTI, I connected everything up as per the installation instructions except for 3 things:
1. I did NOT connect the reverse gear sense wire (don't use a reverse camera, so it's not needed).
2. I connected the parking brake sense to ground.
3. I connected the empty space on the harness to ground.
This bypass works as advertised for the D1. As long as you follow the instructions from the first post, you will have no problems with the "safety" features.


----------



## ele-mental (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: (VRSIKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRSIKS* »_I was just curious how that one slot on the harness could bypass the immobilizers pioneer uses 

The rumor is that Pioneer techs/engineers use the empty spot on the harness to bypass the immobilizers for testing and repair purposes. Either it was leaked by an "authorized repair facility", or some curious person figured it out.
Oh, and the D1 uses the parking brake wire and the internal gyro for immobilization. Speed sense is used for trip time calculation and the GPS is used for correct placement on the map.


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

This needs to be a Sticky Topic


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (Memphis R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Memphis R32* »_This needs to be a Sticky Topic

Yes it does


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (waterpumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterpumper* »_
Yes it does

yeah, HEAR THAT MODS????
it seems like mods around here are like cops, never there when you need them.


----------



## Desiboi (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (gottinitus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gottinitus* »_yeah, HEAR THAT MODS????
it seems like mods around here are like cops, never there when you need them.


----------



## XVWJettaX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Desiboi)*

I dont think it would be used for pioneer to bypass the unit themselves due to when your bench testing the unit is stationary


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (XVWJettaX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XVWJettaX* »_I dont think it would be used for pioneer to bypass the unit themselves due to when your bench testing the unit is stationary

yes but they would need full functionality with out any restrictions if they were faking the sensors out with a waveform generator or something to test the gps.


----------



## VRSIKS (Jun 11, 2004)

can you use the mute wire instead of the a ant. lead? whats the purpose of the mute wire and the a ant. lead? will i have any trouble if i use either of those to ground the extra slot on the harness?


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (VRSIKS)*

yes yank the mute lead i did!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you only need the mute lead if you want to use a device to automaticly mute the unit when your phone rings, or for some other reason. If you do want to use this lead you need to hook up a relay to ground. so when ever the relay is "excited" it will ground the wire and mute the unit. the pioneer unit that is sold for it only works with CDMA analog phones so it is now effectivly useless. i'm not sure why they still have this feature.


_Modified by gottinitus at 9:42 PM 9-28-2005_


----------



## VRSIKS (Jun 11, 2004)

thanks, my unit should finally be in tomorrow and hopefully i can do the install by the weekend.


----------



## VRSIKS (Jun 11, 2004)

Ok im in need of some help. I received my unit and I see the empty slot on the harness but can someone please tell me how to get the mute wire out of the harness without any damage. is that possible?


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (VRSIKS)*

thre's a little itty bitty locking tab in the plastic housing, you need to move it slightly and the pin will come right out. then, take you freshly removed yellow/black mute wire and before you reinstall it into the harness, physically insert it onto the empty pin, you need to do this so it'll fit later.


----------



## VRSIKS (Jun 11, 2004)

ok i got that far, thanks for the advice so far.. so now all thats left is to ground out the parking brake? i'll be doing this in the morning so please reply whenever its possible..thanks again!


----------



## VRSIKS (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for everyones help..i installed the unit yesterday, the bypass was a piece of cake and the install wasn't too hard neither. It's a great unit to have and looks perfect inside the only thing thats a PITA is getting the time right..anyone have any tips on that?


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (VRSIKS)*

Anyone figure out how to wire this up so that you don't have to have the key turned on to listen to it yet?


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (VRSIKS)*

it pulls time of the GPS signal, then you have to designate your time zone and daylight savings.


----------



## VRSIKS (Jun 11, 2004)

dam i wish i could get it right though, no matter what i do it's off by 17mins.


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (VRSIKS)*

17 Minutes eh?
either you're living in your own time zone, or there's something wrong with the signal you're getting.
In the manual, there's a way to set the time, we have the clock on our demo unit set with no GPS hooked up.


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Furley)*

for those of you who need to pull a wire out of your harness, you should be able to rip it right out with no problem damaging it.
then insert it right into the blank socket.
no problem


----------



## Desiboi (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (gottinitus)*

i'm a little confused here... do i still need to have a DVD player or a PS2 in my car to watch the dvd when i do the bypass... Or can i insert the DVD directly into the slot of the Avic D1


----------



## ele-mental (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: (waterpumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterpumper* »_Anyone figure out how to wire this up so that you don't have to have the key turned on to listen to it yet? 

In the mkIVs, there's a brown wire with a red stripe coming off your ignition plug. If you tap your accessory wire into it, you'll get power when you turn your car off until you pull the key out.
You'll have to take the trim off around the steering column to get to the wire. On a 02 GTI 1.8T, I was able to get both pieces off without pulling the steering wheel. On a 04 GTI VR6, I was only able to get the top piece off. Either way you're going to have to dissect the ignition's wiring harness to do the tap, and then rebuild it with friction tape. It's easier if you can get both pieces off, but it's not impossible if you can't.
The trick is to use a long, thin screwdriver to get to the screws behind the steering wheel. If you turn the wheel enough, you should be able to angle your screwdriver in enough to loosen the screws.
Theres been a couple posts on this in the past. Do a search for some more useful info.


----------



## ele-mental (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: (Desiboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Desiboi* »_i'm a little confused here... do i still need to have a DVD player or a PS2 in my car to watch the dvd when i do the bypass... Or can i insert the DVD directly into the slot of the Avic D1

The AVIC-D1 does not play video DVDs directly -- you have to use an external DVD player (or a PS2) hooked up to it.


----------



## Desiboi (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ele-mental)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ele-mental* »_The AVIC-D1 does not play video DVDs directly -- you have to use an external DVD player (or a PS2) hooked up to it.

Thank you very much


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Desiboi)*

here is a real cheap dvd player which can be pluged into the avic d1 and run through the av in port. it is like 70 bucks and runs on dc power.
made by SDAT.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (ele-mental)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ele-mental* »_
The AVIC-D1 does not play video DVDs directly -- you have to use an external DVD player (or a PS2) hooked up to it.


aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.. That really sucks, I was into this thread since I might be getting a sjob at best buy soon and wanted to ask if anyone knew the employee discout on this unit...
Moot point now...


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (BrendanMX5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrendanMX5* »_

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.. That really sucks, I was into this thread since I might be getting a sjob at best buy soon and wanted to ask if anyone knew the employee discout on this unit...
Moot point now...

employee price is like 1000 or something but i recently found a cool alternative to the dvd crisis.
the unit pictured below is a 1" by 6.3" dvd player, (.5 DIN, DIN stands for double inch for those of you who care.)
it is made by myron and Davis, a very good, while not flashy, company who makes exclusively in car AV products. the web site:http:// myronanddavis.com
I haven't recieved mine yet but i expect that it will fit perfectly in the glovebox slot where the manual is supposed to go. it already has holes for wires so i believe this installation will have very little modding of the glovebox (for you leasers) i will update the site once i get mine in with pictures.


----------



## VRSIKS (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (gottinitus)*

i was thinking about the 1/2 din also but that is a nice one. I think pyle also makes one where you can put the eye receiver for the remote elsewhere so you can have the dvd play in the glove box..place the eye on the outside and use the remote.
that link didnt work out so for whoever wanted to see the one above its...


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (VRSIKS)*

The 1/2 Din DVD player works great and fits perfectly into the glovebox. Just steer clear of the XO Vision model. That is the one I have and it is a piece of junk. None of the controls work. If you put in a disk it will autoplay it, but you can't control it at all. I am looking for a replacement now. I am surprised that no well known companies make a 1/2 din DVD player.


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (ele-mental)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ele-mental* »_In the mkIVs, there's a brown wire with a red stripe coming off your ignition plug. If you tap your accessory wire into it, you'll get power when you turn your car off until you pull the key out.
You'll have to take the trim off around the steering column to get to the wire. On a 02 GTI 1.8T, I was able to get both pieces off without pulling the steering wheel. On a 04 GTI VR6, I was only able to get the top piece off. Either way you're going to have to dissect the ignition's wiring harness to do the tap, and then rebuild it with friction tape. It's easier if you can get both pieces off, but it's not impossible if you can't.
The trick is to use a long, thin screwdriver to get to the screws behind the steering wheel. If you turn the wheel enough, you should be able to angle your screwdriver in enough to loosen the screws.
Theres been a couple posts on this in the past. Do a search for some more useful info.

Thanks


----------



## Desiboi (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (waterpumper)*

I got mine in yesterday took a while as my cusin and my friend helped with the install


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (waterpumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterpumper* »_The 1/2 Din DVD player works great and fits perfectly into the glovebox. Just steer clear of the XO Vision model. That is the one I have and it is a piece of junk. None of the controls work. If you put in a disk it will autoplay it, but you can't control it at all. I am looking for a replacement now. I am surprised that no well known companies make a 1/2 din DVD player.

I know that Myron and Davis isn't well Known, but it is a teriffic company. their products are very well made, unlike XO vision and pyle of sh...i...t.


----------



## gli_dude (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (VRSIKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRSIKS* »_if you hook up the vehicle dynamics to the d1 ......

Can someone clarify this...








Pioneer's site says this on the VDD...
If you’re into performance, then show it. The AVIC-N2 and *AVIC-D1* provide full-color gauges—another industry first—that display your vehicle’s performance on-screen. Monitor your vehicle’s performance with eight different Vehicle Dynamic Displays (VDDs) shown on a motorized touch-screen.
And on the *AVIC-D1* FAQ says this...
Q: Is the AVIC-D1 compatible with the AVG-VDP1 Vehicle Dynamics Processor?
A: No, it is not compatible with the AVG-VDP1.








I dont get it, is the D1 has the VDD or not? Cuz i like the N1 for that and the D1 for the stock look(don't care much about the DVD that has a simple solution)
--Will


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (gli_dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli_dude* »_
Can someone clarify this...








Pioneer's site says this on the VDD...
If you’re into performance, then show it. The AVIC-N2 and *AVIC-D1* provide full-color gauges—another industry first—that display your vehicle’s performance on-screen. Monitor your vehicle’s performance with eight different Vehicle Dynamic Displays (VDDs) shown on a motorized touch-screen.
And on the *AVIC-D1* FAQ says this...
Q: Is the AVIC-D1 compatible with the AVG-VDP1 Vehicle Dynamics Processor?
A: No, it is not compatible with the AVG-VDP1.








I dont get it, is the D1 has the VDD or not? Cuz i like the N1 for that and the D1 for the stock look(don't care much about the DVD that has a simple solution)
--Will

well gli dude,
the d1 does have VDD, however it is the same VDD as the N1 and N2, which is Speed, direction, voltage, side Gs, front/rear Gs, angular velocity, and slope.
the VDP1 is a seperate unit which can be hooked up to pionner SCREENS. and SCREENS only(not on NAVI units). this unit has its own GPS with no map, or GPS functions and is good for OFF ROADERS becuase it works very much like a hand held GPS unit.(ablity to display LONG and LAT and limited landmarks, also saves points as a corridnate). it also has all that cool estimated HP and tach monitoring and good stuff that pioneer left out of the navigation packages. 
SO, want both? then get a Pionner screen with DVD, then buy the VDP1 and get the add on navigation package, i thing its something 80, (the one which is touch enabled). so you still fill the DDin but have aflip up screen. However IMO the high flauting VDP1 is more of a gimick than anything.
and you still get a speedo that works with the D1/N2,







I use it to acuratly set my cruise control.
hope that helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gli_dude (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (gottinitus)*

ohhh.... i should have checked it out, i thoght that AVG-VDP1 was the VDD procesor, i didnt know that the D1 had the VDD since it dosent appear in its discription... so the N2 is just more expensive due to the built-in DVD player? If so i'd get the D1 and ps2 or something. Thanks for the help gottinitus


----------



## ele-mental (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: (Desiboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Desiboi* »_I got mine in yesterday took a while as my cusin and my friend helped with the install

Did you install the plastic bezel that snaps in around the unit? The pictures are dark, so I can't really tell.
On the mkIV installs I've done, the bezel has been a few millimeters too wide, and would bend if I tried to force it on. I ended up using some 120 grit sandpaper to take down one of the edges so I could get it to snap in.
Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (ele-mental)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ele-mental* »_
Did you install the plastic bezel that snaps in around the unit? The pictures are dark, so I can't really tell.
On the mkIV installs I've done, the bezel has been a few millimeters too wide, and would bend if I tried to force it on. I ended up using some 120 grit sandpaper to take down one of the edges so I could get it to snap in.
Anyone else have this problem?

yes, i had some install problems, a friend of mine said he had none but he had the black trim kit and i have the aluminum kit. i think the aluminum kits are larger by a few mm. i had to only put on one side of the brackets and secure it only on one side becuase if i used both it forced everything to space out and looked like poop. vws idea of the DIN size is slightly smaller than everyone else. it has always been that way. then take a huge unit like the d1 and you got issues. the trim ring can be sanded down to fit better. i did that as well
did anyone cut out their sub dash?
and gli_dude, yes on the question about why the n2 is more money, you could always do the half din dvd in the glove box instead of ps2. games on a 6 inch screen?????


----------



## gli_dude (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (gottinitus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gottinitus* »_
and gli_dude, yes on the question about why the n2 is more money, you could always do the half din dvd in the glove box instead of ps2. games on a 6 inch screen?????

LOL well that's true... but you never now how bored you can get







.


----------



## VRSIKS (Jun 11, 2004)

by chance would anyone know...
i live on the east coast so obviously i have that disc in but if i were to put in the west coast would it install anything else? i mean nothing major but a few backgrounds maybe? anything?


----------



## Necro (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (VRSIKS)*

I tried this out today, but have a bit of a problem. Wondering if anyone got the same issue? FYI, I have an AVIC-D1 installed in my '03 Jetta 1.8T (double-din monsoon system was there when stock)
When the parking brake is down, I can get access to all of the menus and "a/v" so that I can watch the output from the ps2 that's attached to it.
BUT, when I start moving faster than about 15-20km/hr, the software boots me out, as if I did not perform any mods. When my speed goes back down below 15km/hr, I have access again. 
I'm not sure what's going on, but I suspect it's related to a speed sensor or something? The change appears related to the same time the doors automatically lock.
Anybody have any clues? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (ele-mental)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ele-mental* »_Did you install the plastic bezel that snaps in around the unit? The pictures are dark, so I can't really tell.
On the mkIV installs I've done, the bezel has been a few millimeters too wide, and would bend if I tried to force it on. I ended up using some 120 grit sandpaper to take down one of the edges so I could get it to snap in.
Anyone else have this problem?

Yes and that was my solution as well. Also on my car I could only get one of the mouting brackets to fit. It seems to be all it needs though.


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (gottinitus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gottinitus* »_
did anyone cut out their sub dash?


Yes I had to trim out the back stop part of the opening. Because of the extra wires that hit it when the unit is pushed all the way back.


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (Necro)*

Necro I think you need to ground the parking brake wire.


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Necro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Necro* »_I tried this out today, but have a bit of a problem. Wondering if anyone got the same issue? FYI, I have an AVIC-D1 installed in my '03 Jetta 1.8T (double-din monsoon system was there when stock)
When the parking brake is down, I can get access to all of the menus and "a/v" so that I can watch the output from the ps2 that's attached to it.
BUT, when I start moving faster than about 15-20km/hr, the software boots me out, as if I did not perform any mods. When my speed goes back down below 15km/hr, I have access again. 
I'm not sure what's going on, but I suspect it's related to a speed sensor or something? The change appears related to the same time the doors automatically lock.
Anybody have any clues? Any help would be appreciated.









this might sound like a stupid question but did you follow the mod listed at the begining of this thread? sound like you didn't so if you do it it will fix all your problems.


----------



## Necro (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (gottinitus)*

Maybe I wasn't too clear in my original explanation.
I *did* follow the mod, and when the parking brake is down, I get access to all of the menus. When I start moving faster than 15km/hr, I lose access to all of the menus again.
I'll check all of my connections again and see if I missed anything.


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Necro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Necro* »_Maybe I wasn't too clear in my original explanation.
I *did* follow the mod, and when the parking brake is down, I get access to all of the menus. When I start moving faster than 15km/hr, I lose access to all of the menus again.
I'll check all of my connections again and see if I missed anything.

sounds like you dont have both wires grounded or your "service wire"isn't all the way in. check those two wires and push the wire all the way into theharness.


----------



## Desiboi (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ele-mental)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ele-mental* »_Did you install the plastic bezel that snaps in around the unit? The pictures are dark, so I can't really tell.
On the mkIV installs I've done, the bezel has been a few millimeters too wide, and would bend if I tried to force it on. I ended up using some 120 grit sandpaper to take down one of the edges so I could get it to snap in.
Anyone else have this problem?


Yes i did sorry about the crappy pics here are some much better ones
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2225910


----------



## Rico69 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1 Bypass (Mk4wOn8t)*

IMPORTENT QUESTION on the N2: After you solder the jumper on the bottom of the unit, will the navigation mode still interrupt your music, while in motion, as you pass every street? In other words let say I programmed a destination…I only want to be alerted when my exit or turn is approaching. I was told that the factory settings alert the driver of every street you pass even after you programmed a destination. That would be very annoying.


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1 Bypass (Rico69)*

someone told me there is a mod so you can watch dvd's on the D1, anyone here about this as i am about to buy one.
Anyone have any experience with the navTraffic?


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-N2 & AVIC-D1 Bypass (03VDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03VDUB* »_someone told me there is a mod so you can watch dvd's on the D1, anyone here about this as i am about to buy one.
Anyone have any experience with the navTraffic?

nope, there's no video feed from the DVD drive to the screen.
AVIC-Z1 that's coming up will have DVD however.


----------

